# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  هل تجادل  في الدين بعلم اوبجهل اسأل نفسك ؟؟؟؟

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد
اخواني الفضلاء 
ملاحظة مهمة وهي ان من اخطاء بعض الناس دخولهم الى المنتديات الشرعية العلمية ليس للقراءة والاستفادة وانما يسجلون كاعضاء ويبداون النقاش والجدل في امور الشرع وهم ليس عندهم العلم الشرعي الكافي ومجادلتهم في المسائل الشرعية  بدون علم وهذا لايجوز شرعا 
قال القرطبي رحمه الله في تفسير اية ((ها أنتم هؤلاء حاججتم فيما لكم به علم ))
- في الاية دليل على المنع من الجدال لمن لا علم له، والحظر على من لا تحقيق عنده 
فقال عزوجل: " ها أنتم هؤلاء حاججتم فيما لكم به علم فلم تحاجون فيما ليس لكم به علم ".
وقد ورد الامر بالجدال لمن علم وأيقن فقال تعالى: " وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن " [ النحل: 125 ] (2).
وروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أتاه رجل أنكر ولده فقال: يا رسول الله، إن امرأتي ولدت غلاما أسود.
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (هل لك من إبل) ؟ قال نعم.
قال:(ما ألوانها) ؟ قال: حمر: (هل فيها من أورق) (1) ؟ قال نعم.
قال: (فمن أين ذلك) ؟ قال: لعل عرقا نزعه.
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (وهذا الغلام لعل عرقا نزعه).
وهذا حقيقة الجدال ونهاية في تبيين الاستدلال من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وقال الامام ابن تيميةرحمه الله
ومن تكلم في الدين بلا علم كان كاذبًا وإن كان لا يتعمد الكذب، كما ثبت في الصحيحين عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لما قالت له سبيعة الأسلمية، وقد توفى عنها زوجها سعد بن خولة في حجة الوداع، فكانت حاملًا فوضعت بعد موت زوجها بليال قلائل، فقال لها أبو السنابل بن بعكك‏:‏ ما أنت بناكحة حتى يمضي عليك آخر الأجلين فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏كذب أبو السنابل، بل حللت فانكحى‏)‏، وكذلك لما قال سلمة بن الأكوع أنهم يقولون‏:‏ إن عامرًا قتل نفسه وحبط عمله فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏كذب من قالها، إنه لجاهد مجاهد‏)‏، وكان قائل ذلك لم يتعمد الكذب، فإنه كان رجلًا صالحًا، وقد روى أنه كان أسيد بن الحضير، لكنه لما تكلم بلا علم كذبه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ 
/وقد قال أبوبكر وابن مسعود وغيرهما من الصحابة ـ فيما يفتون فيه باجتهادهم ـ‏:‏ إن يكن صوابًا فمن اللّه، وإن يكن خطأ فهو مني ومن الشيطان، واللّه ورسوله بريئان منه‏.‏ فإذا كان خطأ المجتهد المغفور له هو من الشيطان، فكيف بمن تكلم بلا اجتهاد يبيح له الكلام في الدين‏؟‏ فهذا خطؤه أيضًا من الشيطان، مع أنه يعاقب عليه إذا لم يتب، والمجتهد خطؤه من الشيطان وهو مغفور له، كما أن الاحتلام والنسيان وغير ذلك من الشيطان وهو مغفور له بخلاف من تكلم بلا اجتهاد يبيح له ذلك، فهذا كاذب آثم في ذلك، وإن كانت له حسنات في غير ذلك، فإن الشيطان ينزل على كل إنسان ويوحي إليه بحسب موافقته له، ويطرد بحسب إخلاصه للّه وطاعته له قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏إِنَّ عِبَادِي لَيْسَ لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانٌ‏}‏ ‏[‏الحجر‏:‏ 42‏
__________

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

يرفع للفائدة

----------


## أمين بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك فيكم على الفائدة العظيمة.

----------


## أم معاذة

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بارك الله فيك مشرفنا الفاضل

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الاخوة, أمين بن محمد أبو عبد العظيم  والاخت أم معاذة
شكرا لكم  جميعا و بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## خالد بن مهاجر

بارك الله فيك 
والأولى بطالب العلم إذا سجل في المنتديات وكان من المبتدئين ونحوهم أن يكثر من القراءة والاطلاع ويقل من التعليق فيكون مستمعا لا متكلما 
وإذا فات هذا طالب العلم كانت تلك المنتديات وبالا عليه

----------


## صهيب الجواري

بارك الله بكم

----------


## أبـو عـبـادة

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الاخوة الكرام خالد بن مهاجروصهيب الجواري و أبـو عـبـادة 
شكرا لكم جميعا على مروركم وتعليقكم  و بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو أن تكتبوا موضوعا آخر عنوانه :- هل تجادل في الدين بدون أن تقرأ ما يكتبه الطرف الآخر؟! إسأل نفسك !!

----------


## الدرة المصونة

_جزاكم الله خير الجزاء_

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

جزاكم الله خيرًا ،،

رحم الله امرئ علم قدر نفسه

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

_جزاكم الله جميعا خير الجزاء_

----------


## تقى الدين أبو عبد الرحمن

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## ابومحمد البكرى

بارك الله فيك مشرفنا الفاضل

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك فيكم

----------


## المعتز بدينه

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## جمانة انس

لقد طرقت مو ضوعا مهما
وهويذكرني با خطاء كبرى يقع بها بعض اهل العلم
في البر امج المفتوحة
- يجمع الناس 
و يسالهم عن رايهم الشخصي في مو ضوع كذا
و يكون المو ضوع مسالة شر عية
لا راي فيها الا لا هل العلم
=فير تكب خطا اذ يعلم الناس اعطاء الر اي المز اجي في الا حكا م الشر عية
=كما يخطىء بحق العلم
لان عمله سخيف علميا و هو مدعاة للسخرية
كما لو جمعنا هؤ لا ء و فلنا لهم مثلا كم بر ايكم نسبة التخد ير عند جراحة القلب لمر يض 
حاله كذا و كذا
سيسخرون منا
لانه لا قيمة لكلامهم و لو اجمعوا على اي راي
اذ لا يحكم بهذا الا المختصون 
فامو ر الد ين اعظم من ان نجعلها هكذا لعبة
و الله يقول ( و يسلموا تسليما)
( لا تقد مو ا بين يدي الله و ر سو له)
وكم احزن لمثل هذه الحالات
ولا اريد ذكر اسماء فهذا مشا هد و مؤ كد

----------


## حارث البديع

بارك الله فيك
ياأبا محمد
أصبت في مقتل.

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

الجاهل جهلا مركبا لو أتيته بملئ الأرض أدلة لن تنفعه و ما فائدة ذلك و هو لا يدري أصلا أنه لا يدري ما هو الدليل !!!

----------


## جمانة انس

> الجاهل جهلا مركبا لو أتيته بملئ الأرض أدلة لن تنفعه و ما فائدة ذلك و هو لا يدري أصلا أنه لا يدري ما هو الدليل !!!



اذا كان النقاش على النت
فلا مانع --في رايي--ان تنا قش من كان من اهل الجهل المركب
و فائدة النقاش انك تثبت للاخرين انه جاهل 
و انه مع جهله يتوهم انه عالم
كما تد عم الحقيقة
اما الاعراض فربما كان يعبر عن الضعف
و ليس بالضرورة ان تسترسل معه بالنقاش
انما اثبت جهله و ابرز حجتك و دع القارىء يحكم

----------


## صخر

جزاك الله خيراً ..

----------


## رفق

عش رجباً ترى عجباً

----------


## أبو ايمان

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
شكر الله للأخ الكريم ورحم الله المتنبي اد قال:
ذو العقل يشقى في النعيم بعقله... واخو الجهالة في الشقاوة ينعم

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاكم الله جميعا خيرًا 
*قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله* 
*ومراتب الإدراك ست :* 
*الأولى:* العلم وهو إدراك الشيء على ما هو عليه إدراكاً جازماً.
*الثانية:* الجهل البسيط وهو عدم الإدراك بالكلية. 
*الثالثة:* الجهل المركب وهو إدراك الشيء على وجه يخالف ما هو عليه)))
قلت مثال الجهل البسيط 
لوسالنا شخصا متى كانت حجة الوداع 
فقال لاادري 
ومثال الجهل المركب 
لوسالنا شخصا اخر فقال كانت حجة الوداع في السنة الخامسة من الهجرة

----------


## أمين بن محمد

> جزاكم الله جميعا خيرًا 
> *قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله* 
> *ومراتب الإدراك ست :* 
> *الأولى:* العلم وهو إدراك الشيء على ما هو عليه إدراكاً جازماً.
> *الثانية:* الجهل البسيط وهو عدم الإدراك بالكلية. 
> *الثالثة:* الجهل المركب وهو إدراك الشيء على وجه يخالف ما هو عليه)))
> قلت مثال الجهل البسيط 
> لوسالنا شخصا متى كانت حجة الوداع 
> فقال لاادري 
> ...


شكرا لك...بارك الله فيك...

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاك الله خيراً ..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بوركتم لاحرمتم الاجر

----------


## أم مها

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم .. تذكير مهم للغاية رزقنا الله الانتصار للحق لا النفس ..

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الصامت

رفع الله قدرك ، وأعلى منزلتك أخي الفاضل أبو محمد .
جزاك الله خيراً ، وبارك الله فيك .

وقد ألف الشيخ العلامة بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد -رحمه الله وأسكنه أعلى الفردوس- ، رسالة (التعالم) لأمثال هؤلاء النفر .
ومن طريف ما ذكر فيها ، مفتشي الخنفشار (ابتسامة) .

وكما قيل : العلم ثلاث أشبار : 
- من دخل في الشبر الأول تكبر 
- ومن دخل في الشبر الثانى تواضع 
- ومن دخل في  الشبر الثالث علم أنه ما يعلم . عن كتاب حلية طالب العلم / للشيخ العلامة بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد .

فهذا الشبر الأول عند هؤلاء ، حملهم على التعالم .
والله المستعان .

لا حرمت الأجر .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

وانت رفع الله قدرك ، وأعلى منزلتك أخي الفاضل الصامت 
وجزاك الله خيراً ، وبارك الله فيك .

----------


## القرافي المالكي

> بارك الله فيك 
> والأولى بطالب العلم إذا سجل في المنتديات وكان من المبتدئين ونحوهم أن يكثر من القراءة والاطلاع ويقل من التعليق فيكون مستمعا لا متكلما 
> وإذا فات هذا طالب العلم كانت تلك المنتديات وبالا عليه


 بارك الله فيك......ونفع الله بجميع الإخوة الناصحين.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاك الله خيراً ، وبارك الله فيك 
ونفع الله بجميع الإخوة الناصحين

----------


## خَــــالِد

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك فيكم ...

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## ابن سعدهم الحنبلى

أعز الله أخى الكريم أبو محمد على هذا الموضوع الجميل الذى قراته فى أول دخول لى على منتدى اسلامى و خاصة أننى من المبتدئين و أعده أننى سأعمل بنصيحته

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## حسين ابو عبد الله

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو محمد
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## على عبد الرحمن احمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
 والجاهلون لاهل العلم اعداء
              والسلام

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك فيكم

----------


## أبو الحسن السلفي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابو حبيبة كريم

_جزاكم الله خيرا_

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو حبيبة كريم

----------


## بن مصدق

بارك الله فيكم و رفع الله من قدركم

----------


## الغيور على دينه

بارك الله فيكم . ( ما أنت إلا من العوام و لو كنت إبن عبدالسلام )
رحم الله علماء المسلمين

----------


## راجية عفو الله

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابويحيى الفيلالي

السلام عليكم .اخي المشرف جزاك الله خيرا على التوجيه التربوي والمنبثق من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عتيه وسلم  
من ترك الجدال والمراء ضمنت له الجنة.
وايضا فان من اسباب الهلاك الجدال بغير علم.

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم ورزقكم العلم النافع .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبدالله العربى

عن كعب بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله ( يقول : ( من طلب العلم ليجاري به العلماء أو ليماري به السفهاء ويصرف به وجوه الناس إليه أدخله الله النار ).  والمماراة هي الجدال .

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

جزاك الله خير ووفق الله الجميع

----------


## باحث في الرقية الشرعية

جزيتم خيرا

----------


## أبوجرَاح الديحاني

التكلم فيما تعلم أسلم من الخوض فيما لاتعلم
بارك الله فيك ياأبا محمد

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم

----------

